# Browning Buck Mark Contour 5.5 Front Sight



## dossfatboy (May 20, 2011)

I recently bought the Buck Mark Contour 5.5 URX and really like it, except for one issue. I'm disappointed with the front sight. At the in door range I can not see the front sight. Does anyone know of a replacement front sight that I can purchase? I checked with Hi Viz and they do not have one for the Contour model.


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you looked at Midwestgunworks? They have several to choose from for the Buckmark.


----------

